
Show HN: Remote Mole – The best remote SE jobs in your inbox every week - jackm
https://remotemole.com/
======
ohduran
I don't get the business model behind this. Why a paying service? Isn't it
more sensible to keep it free and entice companies to pay a fee to advertise
in your platform because of the, ideally, wide circulation of the newsletter?

If you restrict access to that list, then companies aren't incentivise to
advertise, because... there's virtually none to advertise to.

Am I missing something?

